
Show HN: Dynamically inline assets into the DOM using Fetch Injection - jhabdas
https://git.habd.as/jhabdas/fetch-inject
======
bryanrasmussen
I'm pretty sure there are some color combinations on that page that are not
going to pass WCAG AA guidelines.

also there's some uses of document.write in the examples, should probably
change those, otherwise thanks I think it's nice.

